# Clay stock



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Any ideas when either the sonus green or megs pro mild will be in stock?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

megs pro mild is in stock... green should be tues/weds


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

The site shows megs pro mild as out of stock. How can I order?


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Also when will Einszett Rubber Protection "Gummi Pflege" be in?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I Stole all the Green sonus yyeeehhaaa

The gummi pflege wont be in for weeks i guess johnny might be able to tell you more.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill sort the mild out in the morning and the Gummi Pflege should be less than 10 days


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

The mild still shows as out of stock, is it possible to update so I can order?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ah, poo.

I have just been down to find it was all sold on the free delivery day last week 

Sorry, more arriving later in the week. 

All the best, 

Johnny


----------

